
Finding Freelance Programmers - jmonegro
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090501/technology-finding-freelance-programmers.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Link to single page mostly plain text version:
[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090501/technology-finding-
free...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090501/technology-finding-freelance-
programmers_Printer_Friendly.html)

